# Ivermectin safe for pregnant does?



## CustomDesign (Jan 9, 2009)

I usually use the herbal wormers but have gotten off track, my does are needing wormed before kidding, which will be starting in a couple weeks, is ivermectin safe to give to the pregnant does?-this is the injectable kind we give orally.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Curious, why not just wait since they are so close to kidding and you have to worm them right afterward anyhow?

I personally wouldn't use it while kids are inside because it passes the brain barrier. I would use safeguard. But, I would wait anyhow for that 24 hour period after kidding since its a must then even if wormed now.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I dewormed both of my does with Ivermectin Plus after they were 100 days bred. Didn't use any dewormers during the 1st 50 days of pregnancy. Day they kidded, dewormed with Quest Gel and repeated 10 days later.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ivermectin and Pyrantal Pamoate are both safe for does. I know fenbendazole is safe for both pregnant dogs and pigs, so I would assume it is ok for goats too, but you should ask your vet to be safe.. Just don't use Valbazen. According to my vet, you should deworm during pregnancy to cut down on migrating larvae thereby increasing oxygenation to the fetus during birth. He always deworms a few weeks before birth, and again immediately after birth. We had dogs, goats, pigs all wormed during pregnancies because that is simply how he does it. 

I don't know about the ivermectin plus because it has cydectin in it? We just used plain ivermectin.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=1vj6rtuk688lvdj5d8fjb5ass1&topic=8934.0

This has all the info for worming with which wormer & what worms each take care of.

If your does' are still doing well & can wait till the day of kidding would be good but if your worried about your does' & there health then I wouldn't wait if their worm loads are too high.


----------

